# Enrolling in school late...



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck in arriving early September and finding a school for their kids?

I read that spaces tdo sometimes pop up during this tine since some expats leave.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

the rules are that kids cannot change schools during the school year, once they've started, so the massive waiting lists tend to vanish in September (as many parents have their children on lots of lists)
Assume that a school is full on 1st September, but there may well be places as people leave. Speak to the school(s) and see if they have a waiting list for this type of place (make it very clear they'll be starting late. It will also depend on your child's age, as to how competitive it is for places


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

vantage said:


> the rules are that kids cannot change schools during the school year, once they've started, so the massive waiting lists tend to vanish in September (as many parents have their children on lots of lists)
> Assume that a school is full on 1st September, but there may well be places as people leave. Speak to the school(s) and see if they have a waiting list for this type of place (make it very clear they'll be starting late. It will also depend on your child's age, as to how competitive it is for places


Thanks !!!


----------



## samanbengali (Jan 13, 2012)

New Expats have a better chance of enrolling their kids mid year as locals or people already living cannot change schools once the school year starts.


----------



## murraya2 (May 22, 2012)

I am in the same boat, just filling out admissions for my son to start school soon but he is 15 and starting year 11 so hoping they take for that year, we are due to move out from the UK in approx a months time


----------



## Loucash (Jul 24, 2012)

I plan coming out in october with a view of a permanent move in january.... 
Am i doing the right thing by visiting all the schools in october and then filling out the forms.
I have been asking over the last few months about spaces in the schools. my boys are currently in year 4 and year 1... it seems very difficult to get my boys into the same school. hopefully there may be more spaces mid way through the year.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

we got ours in for the start of the year. One starting year 4, the other FS1.

The FS1 waiting list was 130 kids (allegedly)

We got our daughter in to year 4, then the boy magically arrived in the top 10 for FS1, with sibling priority.
Might be worth sorting out the older one first (more disruption in middle of schooling) and then try and piggy-back the younger one in.

I think it is well worth getting round the schools in October, and finding out what their 'mid-year' waiting lists are like. You would have found any queries met without much assistance up until early September, but now the school year has started, most of the waiting lists will have vanished.

Tell them you ARE coming in January, you WANT your child to start on xxx date or soon thereafter, and see what options they have.
THey'll not guarantee anything, as all will be undoubtedly full, but there seems to be some constant flux!


good luck


----------



## Loucash (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for that, i didnt think about the sibling priority...
oh yes all full, ??
Its the whole thing of knowing where to live and which school etc..
I quite like the sound and look of safa from their facebook profile as it all seems very friendly


----------



## Bliksem (Oct 22, 2011)

Very easy for us, daughter started FS1 today.


----------



## Loucash (Jul 24, 2012)

Which school??? Hope she had a good first day


----------



## Bliksem (Oct 22, 2011)

Loucash said:


> Which school??? Hope she had a good first day


GEMS Wellington Primary, yes she loves the school.


----------



## Loucash (Jul 24, 2012)

The schools i have looked at so far,(internet websites phonecalls etc) are safa and gems silicon oasis and i have received more correspondance from these 2 which feels more promising... I shall look at gems wellington primary now!


----------



## Bliksem (Oct 22, 2011)

Loucash said:


> The schools i have looked at so far,(internet websites phonecalls etc) are safa and gems silicon oasis and i have received more correspondance from these 2 which feels more promising... I shall look at gems wellington primary now!


Good luck


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Loucash said:


> The schools i have looked at so far,(internet websites phonecalls etc) are safa and gems silicon oasis and i have received more correspondance from these 2 which feels more promising... I shall look at gems wellington primary now!


GEMS Wellington Primary just finished a big extension (the day before term started) which is why we think we got place.
They've just about doubled the number of pupils over the summer, so far more places than usual.
It's not the cheapest (or most expensive) and our children are very happy after one week.

As with any building 'finished' the day before opening, they've a few things to finish off!
FS pool is not finished & some of the playground areas are not quite there. They finished all the fencing this week.
But all in all, not a bad job over a summer considering Ramadan.


----------



## Loucash (Jul 24, 2012)

Just had a quick look at the website and looks good.. location as well...
When we got out in october i think we will be visiting about 5 schools and decision will be made about where to live once the school sorted... Then the job will be nailed... hopefully


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Loucash said:


> Just had a quick look at the website and looks good.. location as well...
> When we got out in october i think we will be visiting about 5 schools and decision will be made about where to live once the school sorted... Then the job will be nailed... hopefully


agree. we did school THEN house (but i nailed job before both!)
a work commute is one thing, a school commute is quite another. Needs to be quick and easy, in my opinion.
School buses are expensive, and long journey times, which is painful if kids start at 7.30 am anyway! last thing you want to do is pack them off out the door at 6.45am!
A school run on the way to work is ideal!


----------



## Loucash (Jul 24, 2012)

What do you do? occupation wise? 
I am an independant financial advisor here in uk. We have had our business here for over12 years and employ other advisors etc.. My acountant thinks i am made to be selling but work/life balance has got to be right so hopefully making a good move... The only problem i shall be funding everything from day one, ie no help with school fees or housing as we are self employed and this seems to be the case for all advisors in dubai...happy days!!


----------

